# Favorite Pen to Make



## JasonF (Dec 18, 2006)

What is your favorite pen to make?

There is no way to have every pen type listed, so I listed what I _thought_ would have the largest following. If your favorite is not listed please reply with your favorite.


Edit: Changed choice Cigar to Baron.


----------



## Dario (Dec 18, 2006)

I think Baron have a very strong following.


----------



## mick (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree with Dario...but my bread and butter seems to be the cigar pen. I like making these because it larger surfaces really show off a nice piece of wood!


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 18, 2006)

None of the above.......
A regular Statesmen is my best pen.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 18, 2006)

My favorite used to be the Jr. Statesman, but not since they changed the RB nib design.


----------



## bnoles (Dec 18, 2006)

So far, I enjoy the Euro pens best.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 18, 2006)

Cigar is MY favorite.  Slimline is my CUSTOMERS' favorite.

So, I did not vote.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 18, 2006)

Very interesting poll, but I couldn't choose a single style. I think my favourite is always the last one I made if it came out good.
Like most people, I started with the humble Slimline. I still think you are able to be the most creative with the Slimline without detracting from the kit itself. 
I hope you get tons of answers to this as it makes interesting reading[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 18, 2006)

My top selling ball point pen is a Junior Gent Twist. My number one roller ball is between the Gent and the Statesman.  My #1 FP is the Statesman []


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 18, 2006)

Churchill fountain pen because that is the pen I like to carry.

jeff


----------



## bob393 (Dec 18, 2006)

Definatly the Euro Designer!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />My top selling ball point pen is a Junior Gent Twist. My number one roller ball is between the Gent and the Statesman.  My #1 FP is the Statesman []



Jim,

I really LIKE the Jr. Gent ballpoint for my personal pen.  Is just as comfortable as my stand-by Cigar.  BUT, the 10kt gold is wearing off in less than 6 months, and it only gets used a couple times a week, when it is the lucky candidate that makes the switch from one shirt pocket to the shirt I will wear.


----------



## Pikebite (Dec 18, 2006)

I have to say of all the pens I love the slimline. It allows you to be creative, try loads of ideas, it does not cost a lot and should still look good.

 For a fountain pen I love the Baron.


----------



## leatherjunkie (Dec 18, 2006)

fav one to make is the cigar pen.
my fav one to use is the gentlemans pen. just have troubles sometimes in drilling the blanks and finding the right size blank.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 18, 2006)

The Perfect Fit is my favorite. [8D]


----------



## cozee (Dec 18, 2006)

Didn't vote. I haven't done anything on the list other than slimlines and I sell alot of those along with cigars which I like. So far, I like doing the Polaris the best. I think it is one of the best pens for showing off a blank.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 19, 2006)

The one I just sold for the most money least cost in materials/kits.
Any pen I can modify so it doesn't look like the mfgr intended it to.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 19, 2006)

80% of my sales are Europeans.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 19, 2006)

Another vote for the Baron.


----------



## carverken (Dec 19, 2006)

I think the Baron is the prettiest of the pens listed, and I voted for it.  I find the easiest is and the one I enjoy making is the Sierra.  JMHO


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the cigars and Statesmen... best seller is the European & slimlines


----------



## Ligget (Dec 19, 2006)

I voted Baron, used to be Jr Statesman until the nib change.[:0][]


----------



## mewell (Dec 19, 2006)

Since there is a definite distinction between "fun to make" and "sells the best" I would have voted for either cigar or Jr. Gent to *make* but slimline seems to sell the most.

Mark


----------



## JudeA (Dec 31, 2006)

I make most of thes pens even though I like all of them the slimline give the most flexability with it's simple design. I just wish it came in a parker style. But for sales I would say seria or clasic screw top.


----------



## woodpens (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />My favorite used to be the Jr. Statesman, but not since they changed the RB nib design.



Ditto!


----------



## angboy (Jan 1, 2007)

Where's the Gemini choice? I know it'd win if it was an option to choose!!! [}][8]


----------



## stevers (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm really starting to like the Americana Rollerball from CSUSA. Fun to turn, easy tendon, no transmition to mess with. It has taken over my favorite pen spot from the Euro style.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 7, 2007)

I voted Baron.  I get them from Arizona Silhouette.  Cigar is second.


----------



## wayneis (Jan 15, 2007)

Without a doubt for the RB it would be the Imperial and a Ballpoint would be the Sierra.

Wayne


----------



## keithz (Jan 15, 2007)

Not voting in this poll.  reason?  I have only done slimlines so I don't know what my favorite pen is.  I have Jr Gent II's, Artist's sketch pencils, and European kits here, and have Barons and Americanas coming.  Haven't had a chance to turn any of them because of the holidays and work commitments.  Once I get the chance, I may be able to make a decision and vote.  Until then, well...

keithz


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 17, 2007)

I have done several other kits but the slimline remains my favorite. With the exception of customer orders, I don't use the center band, I turn it as one big pen (not quite as big as the cigars).


----------

